# light or dark?



## zman7590 (Jul 3, 2013)

im just curious whats more popular...lighter traits or dark?!??! would you rather have an all black tort or all white?


----------



## wellington (Jul 3, 2013)

I'd like a high white leopard.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 3, 2013)

I used to want a high white leopard. 

But I love how evenly spotted my largest leopard is. His coloring is my favorite 

I'm not as attracted to the heavily spotted, darker leopards. 

With other species it varies. The hypo cherry heads are my next favorite. They have the light, dark and color going for them 

Heather
Sent from my Android TFO app


----------



## mctlong (Jul 3, 2013)

I like high black on leopards, Russians, and redfoots
and I like like high light (white, yellow, orange, beige, etc) on stars, radiateds, sulcatas, boxies, & spiders.


----------



## zman7590 (Jul 3, 2013)

makesuretovote!


----------



## Tom (Jul 3, 2013)

I prefer the natural colors that exist in the wild.

You didn't give me a box to vote for that.


----------



## zman7590 (Jul 3, 2013)

vote vote vote!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Jul 3, 2013)

There is only lightsaber right? I've never seen dark one, so I vote for light


----------



## tortoiselove25 (Jul 4, 2013)

Lighter colors look more like a tortoise to me while darker reminds me of turtles... so I vote light!


----------



## zman7590 (Jul 4, 2013)

keep the votes going!!


----------



## diamondbp (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm with Tom, I think normal variations and colorations are beautiful to me. I'm not huge on the morph industry either, but I completely understand why people do it. I love them all lol.


----------



## Sh3wulf (Jul 7, 2013)

I love light colours and aberrations - I like different 


Two kids, One husband, One Hines57, One Leopard Tortoise, and a room at the sanitarium lol


----------



## mchong9606 (Jul 7, 2013)

I vote lighter, in general. It really depends on the species for me.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 14, 2013)

Tom said:


> I prefer the natural colors that exist in the wild.
> 
> You didn't give me a box to vote for that.



2nded


----------



## Moozillion (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm with Tom, too- I prefer the colors that occur in nature, just personally. But a wide variety is the spice of life! I don't dislike any animals (except fire ants, and it's not really their fault they got accidentally introduced into the US).


----------



## mainey34 (Jul 14, 2013)

I like dark with colors that pop..


----------



## Irish (Aug 31, 2013)

Black is Beautiful!


----------



## turtlesteve (Sep 4, 2013)

I also vote for natural colors, but with appreciation for patterning and contrast. 

For those of you that have the book "South American Tortoises", there is a redfoot pictured on the bottom of page 79 that is just about the most beautiful tortoise ever, in my opinion.


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Sep 20, 2013)

I like it when tortoises are the slightly more contrasted versions of what happens in the wild.  So the midrange is pretty, but the 'natural' extremes are rather stunning, too. 

Here is an example: our two baby Marginated tortoises. Side by side their contrast is rather exciting, isn't it? On their own, they look like just another adorable cute baby tortoise...


----------



## reatrocity (Sep 21, 2013)

I actually would prefer a mix of both, but between the two, I like lighter tortoises overall. I think they are less "intimidating" looking to people who don't care for reptiles.  Certainly, I don't think so, but I know if my mom ever came to visit she would probably freak over a darker tortoise than a lighter one. Both are beautiful in their own way though.


----------



## lisa127 (Sep 21, 2013)

reatrocity said:


> I actually would prefer a mix of both, but between the two, I like lighter tortoises overall. I think they are less "intimidating" looking to people who don't care for reptiles.  Certainly, I don't think so, but I know if my mom ever came to visit she would probably freak over a darker tortoise than a lighter one. Both are beautiful in their own way though.


Your mom freaks over turtles and tortoises? I've had people feel uncomfortable around some of my reptiles before, but it's always been the snakes and lizards. Most people love the chelonians.

I'm another who likes natural colors and not morphs. No matter the type of reptile, I tend to prefer the normals.


----------



## Sh3wulf (Sep 21, 2013)

My mother-in-law is scared of our tortoise and he's just a little baby. Funny what people can be scared of


----------



## reatrocity (Sep 21, 2013)

My mom freaks out over any reptile no matter the type. Some people are that way I guess. I hope whenever she comes to visit and she sees my tort she'll feel differently. I doubt she'll even step foot into the room the tort will be in though!

And I agree, I think natural colors are really beautiful.


----------

